# What wont eat these fish?



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

As most of you know, i suck at fish. HAHHA

I am giving my bro a fish tank. With it I have a couple fish. He is looking to get some fish larger then most "planted" fish.

What fish will be larger but not eat these fish?

8 - card tetras
4 - precilla tetras
2 - lemon tetras

Thanks!!

jB


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

_How much bigger does he want these fish?..._ I'm thinking Rainbows or Angels (start with smaller ones).


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I would say that size.....what about gourami's? He is very much a newb, so i want to give him some hearty fish.

Also, there may be some cherries in the tank. I know that anything will eat cherries if they fit in their mouth....so im not really worried about them.

jB


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

What size is the tank?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

46 gallon.....

jB


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

I'll second the rainbows. constant action.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I believe most Gourami's have small mouths and are surface feeders. Is he planning on keeping the more aggressive species of Gourami? A pair of Honey Gourami's would be ideal.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Rainbows are nice, how about some rasbora kalachroma or puntius denisonii?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Raul-7 said:


> I believe most Gourami's have small mouths and are surface feeders. Is he planning on keeping the more aggressive species of Gourami? A pair of Honey Gourami's would be ideal.


My gold gouramis will eat anything, anywhere in the tank. They particularly seem to like digging through the plants to find fallen food. If any food is too big for their mouths, they worry at it until the can eat it. That said, they don't seem to bother the other fish as they are too concerned with each other. For reference, the smallest fish I have in with them are lemon tetra. If you don't care about the shrimp becoming meals, gourami would be a great, easy care addition to a 46 gal tank. I especially like them because they do go all over the tank.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree that Rainbow's would be a nice larger addition. 
If you decide to go with Gourami's, you'd probably be best off to stick with a dwarf variety.
Some of the other Gourami's get pretty large, so they'd probably be cramped in a 46 eventually.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

cs_gardener said:


> My gold gouramis will eat anything, anywhere in the tank. They particularly seem to like digging through the plants to find fallen food. If any food is too big for their mouths, they worry at it until the can eat it. That said, they don't seem to bother the other fish as they are too concerned with each other. For reference, the smallest fish I have in with them are lemon tetra. If you don't care about the shrimp becoming meals, gourami would be a great, easy care addition to a 46 gal tank. I especially like them because they do go all over the tank.


You're absolutely right, but the species you have are much more aggressive and larger than your more common dwarf species Gourami.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

:lol: I thought the gold gourami I had were the common ones. I guess that's because I keep them. Thanks for your clarification.


----------



## dnrdarryl (Jul 23, 2006)

Bushynose plecos would be ok.


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

standoyo said:


> Rainbows are nice, how about some rasbora kalachroma or puntius denisonii?


Full grown _Puntius denisonii_ need at least 100 gallons.


----------



## star rider (Feb 27, 2006)

gouramis in general tend to be more aggressive to their own species /kind or other fish of the same shape(betta).
but like moost fish can be unpredicatable.

kind of like calling angels peaceful


----------



## couggarss2 (Mar 16, 2005)

In my opinion a discuss would get along real nice with the cardinal tetras since they both like soft acidic water(may not be a good choice for a begginer), the tank may be a bit on the small side to. I would caution you against angel fish as they will get big and eat the others. Rainbows should work well and the dwarf gouramis should work out well.


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

Dwarf cichlid. A pair of A. cauc or some A. thomasi or even a pair of lovely kribs. They need the dithers and they tend to focus more on each other.


----------



## southpark (Oct 9, 2006)

if you want "larger" but not overly aggressive fish.. maybe try some black fin tetras? or the "long" finned variety of black fin tetras.. they're sturdy and like to school and they're "bigger" but still small mouthed tetras at heart.. and cheap.. since your brother isn't a fishkeeper heh..


----------



## Lord Nibbler (Dec 22, 2005)

The smaller rainbows could work. Dwarf neon rainbows don't get too big and look neat mixed with cardinals. A lot of the blueyes (the "Celebes rainbowfish" are common in my LFSs) don't get nearly as big as say, a Bosemoni.

Just make sure you have hiding places because the cardinals will get spooked once in awhile from the constant rainbow-based activity.

Black and white tetras work pretty good as well.


----------

